# SINGLE BLACK FEMALE



## daveomak (Jun 19, 2012)

SINGLE BLACK FEMALE seeks male companionship, ethnicity unimportant. I'm a very good girl who LOVES to play. I love long walks in the woods, riding in your pickup truck, hunting, camping and fishing trips, cozy winter nights lying by the fire.Candlelight dinners will have me eating out of your hand. I'll be at the front door when you get home from work, wearing only what nature gave me..Call 01272-6420 and ask for Annie, I'll be waiting.....


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 19, 2012)

cute 'lil puppy!


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 19, 2012)

How do you say no to a face like that .


----------



## beefmeister (Jul 6, 2012)

jrod62 said:


> How do you say no to a face like that .


You don't.

However I plan on showing up for the first date with no bouquet of flowers....

but with a brand new fetching duumy.


----------

